# TT QC Air Install



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Tejas cucaracha*

This has been a long awaited project on my end and it is finally finished... I thought I would add another build for the Audi TT Quattro.. Most of the answers to my questions came from iamraymond's build. I also had help from SoloGLI and weakstyles.

Car: 2001 Audi TT 225QC










run of the mill TT.. typical mods, coilovers, chip, exhaust, yadda yadda yadda...

Management: RideTech E3 Pro








I went with Ridetech because I liked what they were doing in the muscle car world and I liked their controller because I knew I could hide it...

Bags: Bagyard Bombers
(no pic because you all know what they look like and I got them so late I just wanted the car done so no camera time)
I went with Bagyards because of the quality and the rear design... I wanted to be low without too much modifying...


My goal with this build is to be able to switch it back to stock with no modification. I wanted a car that could be resold if I wanted to... 

So a generic layout was decided on:

















I removed the rear seats because they are useless.... and I wanted the controller in the ashtray so no visibility when parked and no custom modification to the dash, etc was needed.

Next I built the platform that I wanted to mount all the components on:

















Then Up on the lift the TT went:

















Coilover Suspension removed and Passenger side axle notched:

















Front bags installed (got those first) and enclosure built:

























Finally rear bags showed up.. Installed:


























Cleaned up car and took some pics:



































Like I said above I really did a build close to iamraymond's build from airline routing to power supply.... his build worked great for me!!!:beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

loveeee it.... !!! cant wait to start bagging my frog...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

You know how I feel about the car. Lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

thanks guys!! I love it.. and the stance for me now is perfect... It definitely feels old school air... I know most would space the fronts out more.. but this look reminds me of a ghia slammed with a 3" narrowed beam.... and I love that look.....:beer:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

the "before" picture is already a pretty nice ride..but the air just sets it off.. I love the new look.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Which bag setup are you using? Mason-Tech? The rears don't seem to get as low as the fronts, what is holding it up?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I am on Bagyards all around.... my rears are held up by being a quattro..... If I want to go lower in the rear I will have to re-think a way to mount the rear bags.... most likely hollowing out the rear control arm and setting the bottom of the bag into it....

as of right now I don't want to take that step


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Morio said:


> I am on Bagyards all around.... my rears are held up by being a quattro..... If I want to go lower in the rear I will have to re-think a way to mount the rear bags.... most likely hollowing out the rear control arm and setting the bottom of the bag into it....
> 
> as of right now I don't want to take that step


Bombers? Alex (SoloGLI) is on Bombers as of about a week ago and while he's been on his stock ALMS wheels, I feel like the bombers brought his rear down considerably from the MT setup... and his MT setup looked lower in the rear than your car sits.... maybe it's just an angle? I get the impression there should be more room for drop there though.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

hmmmmmm... well I am up for any suggestions!!!! I have had the wheel liners out and still no lower.... the bags seem fully compressed when air out and my tires aren't hitting... I have Koni yellows in the rear......

So any help would be appreciated!:beer:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm sure Alex will chime in here... wheels are 18 or 19?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

18x10


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

My car is on MT rears, and Morio's is over an inch lower with the Bagyards.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

do you have the double bellow style bomber rears or the AH2 supremes? I have the supremes and they look like this.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

mine are identical to yours!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good Morio!

As for the rears, we don't sell a bomber rear anymore because the Bomber bag doesn't go as low as the AH2. We have plans to work with Conti to build a double bellow rear bag, but that won't be for a while.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Plan to do some work this weekend on the rears... hopefully I can get it down another half inch.....


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Morio said:


> Plan to do some work this weekend on the rears... hopefully I can get it down another half inch.....


how? my car is raked out.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I plan on airing out in the back and then drive and see where I rub.. then cut.... then make sure the konis are as low as they can go (cutting bump stomps), etc... may not get it but it is worth a try!!:beer:


but yes... mine and yours seem to have the same rack:beer:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

did you take out rear spring isolator completely? that could keep you up about 1/3 of an inch.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

that looks really good


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

crazymoforz said:


> did you take out rear spring isolator completely? that could keep you up about 1/3 of an inch.


yep!!! all gone 





rubAdubDUB01 said:


> that looks really good


Thanks!!:beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

crazymoforz said:


> did you take out rear spring isolator completely? that could keep you up about 1/3 of an inch.


I was swapping my wheels last night and looked at the rear bags and the top mount on mine goes all the way onto the nipple so cutting it won't help me at all.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I was swapping my wheels last night and looked at the rear bags and the top mount on mine goes all the way onto the nipple so cutting it won't help me at all.



I thought he was talking about the bottom piece that you have to remove....... but yeah Darkside mine is the same as yours... if I find some things to remove to get lower I will post up here and maybe it can help with yours!:beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Morio said:


> I thought he was talking about the bottom piece that you have to remove....... but yeah Darkside mine is the same as yours... if I find some things to remove to get lower I will post up here and maybe it can help with yours!:beer:


the lower rubber thing? you have to in order to put the threaded rod through the lower arm hole.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DarkSideGTI said:


> the lower rubber thing? you have to in order to put the threaded rod through the lower arm hole.


yep!!! That is what I thought he was asking about!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

didn't touch the car all weekend........ drank and BBQ'd instead.... promise to get to it this week:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like the remotes work :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like the remotes work :laugh:


 
yeah man they work great!!!!! :beer::beer: 

now I need to get the levelers


----------



## hergti (Dec 7, 2009)

:thumbup: nice work:beer:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking sick bro. Can you notch the rears and go with custom control arms? Talk to Houcker :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Notching won't help since I an not hitting anything but custom control arms where the bag sit lower would do the trick. I talked to houck and his sounds trick! I would love to see pics of his setup, do you have any?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Morio said:


> Notching won't help since I an not hitting anything but custom control arms where the bag sit lower would do the trick. I talked to houck and his sounds trick! I would love to see pics of his setup, do you have any?


I might. I know I took some while on the lift. I'll go look


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

clean set up... looks like you need a boot there... :thumbup:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Morio, can you measure your fender heights. Basically just take a tape measure from the ground to fender. :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

tonyb2580 said:


> clean set up... looks like you need a boot there... :thumbup:


yep!! Luckily I keep half shafts in my garage!!!! Replaced right after I took pics:beer:





omarquez510 said:


> Hey Morio, can you measure your fender heights. Basically just take a tape measure from the ground to fender. :beer:


Fronts 21.5
rears 22.75


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just chiming in to let those of you reading this thread know that Morio's TT has inspired me in what I want to accomplish with my R32. Morio and I have now been friends for a few years and being that we basically own the same cars (drive train and suspension is what I mean) I've learned a lot from him in that time and its finally been decided that when I lower my car, i'm going to go with air and do it righ!!! . * I can't wait to bag my R32!!!! *

Here's to you Morio, thank you. :beer::beer:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

WERD


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

JHanna79 said:


> WERD


morio = baller!

cant wait to see another R bagged!:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

took some new shots and added a LCR lip:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Morio said:


> took some new shots and added a LCR lip:


lookin proper bro! lovin the lip:thumbup:


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Morio said:


> I am on Bagyards all around.... my rears are held up by being a quattro..... If I want to go lower in the rear I will have to re-think a way to mount the rear bags.... most likely hollowing out the rear control arm and setting the bottom of the bag into it....
> 
> as of right now I don't want to take that step


We have built up special rear bags for the mkIV quattro/R32 models!! And this without cutting of the top nipple of the spring centering!!

If you are interested contact us:
www.airride-supplies.de

We ship to the US!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

low_quattro said:


> We have built up special rear bags for the mkIV quattro/R32 models!! And this without cutting of the top nipple of the spring centering!!
> 
> If you are interested contact us:
> www.airride-supplies.de
> ...


the bagyards do too..... I would love to see your design.... :beer:


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats right, but the problem is, that the airless bag is still too fat/high.

I have pictures of my a3 1.8t quattro where you can se the slam


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

low_quattro said:


> Thats right, but the problem is, that the airless bag is still too fat/high.
> 
> I have pictures of my a3 1.8t quattro where you can se the slam



yes I would love to see them!!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

low_quattro said:


> Thats right, but the problem is, that the airless bag is still too fat/high.
> 
> I have pictures of my a3 1.8t quattro where you can se the slam


Post up the pics of the car and also your bags. I'd love to see them.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

I will take some pictures of the bag itself this weekend i hope.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok here we go.

I gotta say this is the old system, and i am just developing the new one with more comfort, more lift, highest reliability and (most important) the same depth !! Patent pending.

Here the "old" version (rims are 8.5x19 ET 26 with 215/35 19):


























In about 6-8 weeks the new rear bags for mk4 r32 axle will be available in our shop. Of course we ship to the US.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

nice!!! Please let me know when they are ready... I would definitely purchase them and try them out!!!:beer:


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

We hope to finish the CAD work this week. Got to make some arrangements to maintain best tightness.

We will make a new thread as soon as everthing is ready and tested!


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn, I just found your thread man.... I should start baggin the Eos by the end of the year.... on my way back from Oklahoma I might try to swing by Austin to see everyone! 

Rob


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

RnB_BTS said:


> Damn, I just found your thread man.... I should start baggin the Eos by the end of the year.... on my way back from Oklahoma I might try to swing by Austin to see everyone!
> 
> Rob


definitely let me know when you are coming through!!! And if you need any help with the install (old hat for you but if needed let me know):beer:


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Will do man... I should be heading through either 30 Nov or 1 Dec :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

really nice werk man :beer::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks!!

A pic from this weekend's Tri-Marque Show:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

wheel change:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

K18s? Nice!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoCalDubber said:


> K18s? Nice!


K28!! and thanks!! Very happy... need to do some work... but very happy:beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the lip dude, good work sir.:wave:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks:beer::thumbup: slowly getting there:wave:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

like this!

How's the ridetech e3 treating you? And did you do the levelpro upgrade?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

firebert said:


> like this!
> 
> How's the ridetech e3 treating you? And did you do the levelpro upgrade?


I love the ridetech.... and I have the Levelpro just not installed yet I have been busy with work and haven't gotten around to it..... hope to do it after SOWO:thumbup:ic:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

how's the accuracy without the levelpro sensors? I already installed Ridetech E3 management but I am still waiting for the Bagyards.. but I'm thinking about purchasing the sensors while I'm waiting


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

firebert said:


> how's the accuracy without the levelpro sensors? I already installed Ridetech E3 management but I am still waiting for the Bagyards.. but I'm thinking about purchasing the sensors while I'm waiting


It's ok..... you have to set the presets on level ground.... and you will be alright.... I plan on doing the sensors for more accuracy ... but I am a crazy OCD MOFOic:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those K28's look absolutely stupendous on your car!! :beer::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

:Wave: Morio if you want a peak at my rear feel free to swing on by. Direct mount/as low as possible I think I'm 21/21.5.

Oh and if you get bored with your new shoes holler and we can trade


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Those K28's look absolutely stupendous on your car!! :beer::beer:


Thanks!! I appreciate it!!



arethirdytwo said:


> :Wave: Morio if you want a peak at my rear feel free to swing on by. Direct mount/as low as possible I think I'm 21/21.5.
> 
> Oh and if you get bored with your new shoes holler and we can trade


I may need to take a look at the rear of yours (no ****) ...... and I love the new shoes... let me know if you want some RSGTs.. I need to sell them for something else I have in the works!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

opps!! Management redone:


















updated pic:


















also Airsociety did a nice write up:
*irish-whiskey-german-tt*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

quite nice


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

str8 ballin...diggin the jameson lol:beer:


----------



## hergti (Dec 7, 2009)

why am I just now seeing this thread... 

very nice build :beer::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

thanks:heart:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Love the Kinesis, want to sell them to me?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Love the Kinesis, want to sell them to me?


it is doubtful....he bought them so when he upgrades to a porsche he will have wheels ready to put on it immediately....d*ck!!

:laugh:

:wave::heart: morio:heart::wave:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

fouckhest said:


> it is doubtful....he bought them so when he upgrades to a porsche he will have wheels ready to put on it immediately....d*ck!!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> :wave::heart: morio:heart::wave:




truth!! These wheels will be going on my next girlfriend:laugh::heart:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Morio said:


> truth!! These wheels will be going on my next girlfriend:laugh::heart:


which may become the next x-mrs fouckhest when you upgrade again  :heart:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

fouckhest said:


> which may become the next x-mrs fouckhest when you upgrade again  :heart:


werd!!!!! but right now I am in between college savings (first group will start in 3 years and 2nd group in 12 years) so I am jumping at the chance cause who knows when the next next upgrade will happen


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Morio said:


> werd!!!!! but right now I am in between college savings (first group will start in 3 years and 2nd group in 12 years) so I am jumping at the chance cause who knows when the next next upgrade will happen


wow dude! scary! i cant even imagine that! 

make it happen! i cant wait to live vicariously thru you!!!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Simply Perfect!
Best setup that can be done on a TT.
Well done mate.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

OffLineR said:


> Simply Perfect!
> Best setup that can be done on a TT.
> Well done mate.


Thanks man!! I actually have real pics coming soon. I plan to update this thread with some of them!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

newest pics


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

nice seats!  :thumbup::beer:


----------

